# Dangerous Dog registry includes GS!



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

This town is in the Atlanta area I believe.

College Park, GA (WAOK) Saying it’s acting in the interest of public safety, College Park officials will enact a “dangerous dog” registry next month that some critics say is very close to canine profiling.
Residents owning dogs that have, without provocation, bitten someone during the last 12 years, will be required to register their pet with the city clerk’s office. Pit bull, Doberman, Rottweiler and German shepherd owners, will also have to register their dogs whether they have ever attacked someone or not.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

Not the best place to live in for your safety and now a bad place to live in if you have a dog.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I hope they defined what a "Pit Bull" is? What about the dangerous dogs missing from their list?

It could prove to be lucrative for the litigious soul. Here's the plan: Find a dog owner with a non-listed breed, like lets say a South African Boerboel. Here is the hard part....get bit! Then, file a law suit against the City for their negligence in failing to require the breed/owner to be identified as dangerous. We could take over the world Pinky.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I want them to add Springer Spaniels, Chihuahuas, Dachsunds, Lhapso Apsos and Rat Terriers to the Dangerous Dog List because I have been bitten by a Springer Spaniel and I have friends that have been bitten by the rest of the breeds I mentioned.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Molon Labe...


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Banning on Breed of dog is so dumb. 
Out of my 3 the one that I have to watch the most when strangers come in is not the GSD but GASP! the border collie apparently he takes guarding his flock to mean our whole family and yard.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't have a problem in the world with a registry of dogs that have, unprovoked, bitten someone. I do have a problem with breed restrictions and registration because of a specific breed. 

DFrost


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Shouldn't it just be, "If your dog has unprovoked bitten a person in the last 12 years you must register with the city clerks office as a potentially dangerous dog." Any breed could fall into this category. But they continuously go after the same breeds. Ridiculous!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

suzzyq01 said:


> Shouldn't it just be, "If your dog has unprovoked bitten a person in the last 12 years you must register with the city clerks office as a potentially dangerous dog." Any breed could fall into this category. But they continuously go after the same breeds. Ridiculous!


 
i agree.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Not unlike our gun registry in Canada. 
Evidently being shot is less dangerous if you're shot by a gun on a list.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I know my Golden Retriever will bite. He hasn't yet, but he wouldn't hesitate. I don't recall his breed being on any list. Does that mean I can sue someone for not warning me before I purchased him?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I hate lists! That's all I have to say


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

vat said:


> I hate lists! That's all I have to say


Isn't your signature sorta like a list?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

suzzyq01 said:


> Shouldn't it just be, "If your dog has unprovoked bitten a person in the last 12 years you must register with the city clerks office as a potentially dangerous dog." Any breed could fall into this category. But they continuously go after the same breeds. Ridiculous!


That would be much better than breed specific, BUT it is also still VERY flawed.

The key word is "UNPROVOKED"! Wonder how this will be interpreted.

I.E. someone opens your gate and walks into your fenced back yard and gets bit? Someone opens your unlocked front door and walks into your house? Some one walks up your walkway to your porch where your dog is laying down and gets bit? A jogger is running by your unfenced front yard and strays just a foot or two into your unfenced yard and likewise? Or maybe just stays on the public sidewalk and your dog bites him/her?

A big can of worms, if you ask me!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Lilie said:


> I know my Golden Retriever will bite. He hasn't yet, but he wouldn't hesitate. I don't recall his breed being on any list. Does that mean I can sue someone for not warning me before I purchased him?


But would the bite be "Unprovoked"?


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

codmaster said:


> The key word is "UNPROVOKED"! Wonder how this will be interpreted.
> 
> I.E. someone opens your gate and walks into your fenced back yard and gets bit? Someone opens your unlocked front door and walks into your house? Some one walks up your walkway to your porch where your dog is laying down and gets bit? A jogger is running by your unfenced front yard and strays just a foot or two into your unfenced yard and likewise? Or maybe just stays on the public sidewalk and your dog bites him/her?
> 
> A big can of worms, if you ask me!


I see this as the main problem as well. I bear the scars from being bitten on my forearm and probably always will. However, when I went to the hospital I refused to give them any information about the dog because although the dog's reaction was a little excessive, I was stupid enough to grab its collar and he probably felt that he was defending himself. But I bet that my action of grabbing the collar wouldn't be considered "provoking".


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

codmaster said:


> That would be much better than breed specific, BUT it is also still VERY flawed.
> 
> The key word is "UNPROVOKED"! Wonder how this will be interpreted.
> 
> ...


This type of legislation has opened up many cans of worms in Ontario. Clayton Ruby is a brilliant lawyer who is appealing this and has brought up many great points.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Insurance companies also list St. Bernards in their banned breed list. Learned all about it up in Denver trying to buy a home. Gated communities, trailer parks, homeowner associations will not allow any dog on the insurance companies "list".


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I think the worst part of that law is that if the owner does not register their dog and pay the manditory $25 fee then the dog will be confiscated and possibly put down.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Caitydid255 said:


> I think the worst part of that law is that if the owner does not register their dog and pay the manditory $25 fee then the dog will be confiscated and possibly put down.


An even worse part of that worst law is that anyone whose dog even resembles a pit bull, it can be taken. It's happened in Ontario, one was taken from its owner's yard because he was a boxer mix.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

W.Oliver said:


> I hope they defined what a "Pit Bull" is? What about the dangerous dogs missing from their list?
> 
> It could prove to be lucrative for the litigious soul. Here's the plan: Find a dog owner with a non-listed breed, like lets say a South African Boerboel. Here is the hard part....get bit! Then, file a law suit against the City for their negligence in failing to require the breed/owner to be identified as dangerous. We could take over the world Pinky.


Brilliant Brain!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It's unbelievable that they can simply take your dogs, right out of the yard. That is all new to me... and I hope it won't happen in Watertown...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

codmaster said:


> That would be much better than breed specific, BUT it is also still VERY flawed.
> 
> The key word is "UNPROVOKED"! Wonder how this will be interpreted.
> 
> ...


If somebody is stupid enough to open a door to a house while he can hear and see the dogs going frantic already, that in my book is provoking. He's an intruder. 

If I don't have a fenced in yard and my dog chases a Jogger down the sidewalk and bites, that is on me. 

At least that is what I consider common sense...


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

I live near Atlanta, but nowhere near College Park. One thing to take in to consideration is that there are SO MANY (really, an unbelievable amount) of Pit Bulls being bred to be MEAN around Atlanta. Seriously, just look on Craigslist. The amount of Pits that are being euthanized here is heartbreaking. Some shelters will not even give them a chance at adoption. If not reclaimed (which they usually aren't unless the owners actually care about the dog) then they are euthanized. Maybe this system can help..? The responsible owners will register their dogs, no big deal. The irresponsible owners will either pay fines or lose their dogs (and death would probably be better than the living conditions of some of these poor pits). As far as the other breeds on the list.. well, law makers are ignorant in a lot of cases.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

They would have far more success keeping the public safe in this county by making the citizens register with a dangerous person registry, than maybe there wouldn't be so many dangerous dogs.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

My home owners insurance sucks! They didn't like it much that I had a Siberian Husky (another on the bad breed list) and then I added a GSD. 

There is a reason both my dogs have their CGC. It makes the owner of the dogs look like a responsible person who has put time and effort into training. And shows that the dog is a respectable part of society. I also get a discount on our homeowners and they don't get their panties in a bunch about the dogs!

I am not saying that a dog who has his/her CGC could could become aggressive and attack a human/dog, but it is less likely to happen than just a random dog who has had no training at all. IMO

Like I said before Breed Specific laws are stupid. Punish the people who own them not the breed. It's just as bad as racial profiling!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

We have that rule, or a similar one here already.
Every dog-bite or attack goes through a dangerous dog hearing. I am no longer involved, however it used to be a group of knowledgeable people and there deciscions always made sense to me.

If the dog was deemed "dangerous" it had to wear a special red collar and be confined within certain fencing specifications and could not be at the park or on city property.

It worked very fairly here.... not to say other places it will, or that the possibility for abuse is not there as well.
Our law also covers any "dangerous" dog, regardless of breed.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

AddieGirl said:


> The responsible owners will register their dogs, no big deal.


To me it IS a big deal. Having my dog on a 'registered list' just because of his breed is NOT fair. I am ALREADY a responsible owner - what more do they want from me??



> The irresponsible owners will either pay fines or lose their dogs ...


No - they will just ignore the laws like they ALREADY do.

Who is going to go aruond and check people's yard to see if they HAVE one of the listed breeds? Who is going to verify that a dog is on the list? Who is going to be responsible to tracking all these dogs on lists and their owners?

And the big question - who is giong to PAY for the people that have to do all that listed above??

YOU are going to pay for it - with your taxes!!

And then one final question to think about ... what ELSE will they do with that list??


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

Ridiculous.

I live North of the border, but would definitely raise some noise if some "clever" political tried to implement this. I guess I wouldn't have to worry about it; Sasha is a black GSD and almost everybody thinks she is a lab mix haha.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

A list such as that would be no problem for me as I have a sable and a black and tan stock coated Retrievers with prick ears. One I use as my avatar.

I know a shelter where the word went out one day that all pits or pit mixes not redeemed by owners would be put down vrs adopting out. Strange as pits were up to that time the most numerous dogs there but right after that memo there was a glut of boxers and boxer mixes. Very strange indeed.  

If they even started thinking of such a stupid law in my area I would be leading a major campaign against those trying to get it pushed through.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Jax's Mom said:


> This type of legislation has opened up many cans of worms in Ontario. Clayton Ruby is a brilliant lawyer who is appealing this and has brought up many great points.



I can't believe you put Ruby and brilliant in the same sentence.  IMHO he's a big-mouthed media tart. He'd champion the worms in the proverbial can if it got his name in the papers.
Having said that, we have an election this year, we have a chance to make this a platform issue again. People of Ontario need to write their MPP's, their party representatives and get this properly fought and decided by the people. Even get if we can get a referendum added to the ballot.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am against any form of BSL. I am glad none are in my area, but I am sad that some are passed in California is other areas.


----------



## ALDuke (May 15, 2011)

Schindler had a list and we all know how that turned out. Sheer ignorance abounds.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

DWP said:


> This town is in the Atlanta area I believe.
> 
> College Park, GA (WAOK) Saying it’s acting in the interest of public safety, College Park officials will enact a “dangerous dog” registry next month that some critics say is very close to canine profiling.
> Residents owning dogs that have, without provocation, bitten someone during the last 12 years, will be required to register their pet with the city clerk’s office. Pit bull, Doberman, Rottweiler and German shepherd owners, will also have to register their dogs whether they have ever attacked someone or not.


I am cure us if this will include service dogs of the mentioned breeds? Or will they use this to forbid certain SD breeds from public acess right because the make the owner register the dog as a dangerous dog because it is one of the breeds above and thus being a dangerous dig can not be a service dog?
I highly disagree with discriminating against certain breeds


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

ILGHAUS said:


> I know a shelter where the word went out one day that all pits or pit mixes not redeemed by owners would be put down vrs adopting out. Strange as pits were up to that time the most numerous dogs there but right after that memo there was a glut of boxers and boxer mixes. Very strange indeed.


That happened to a humane society I used to volunteer for. Pit bulls were to be put down immediately.... And the result was an influx of boxer and lab mixes...


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

ozzymama said:


> I can't believe you put Ruby and brilliant in the same sentence.  IMHO he's a big-mouthed media tart. He'd champion the worms in the proverbial can if it got his name in the papers.
> Having said that, we have an election this year, we have a chance to make this a platform issue again. People of Ontario need to write their MPP's, their party representatives and get this properly fought and decided by the people. Even get if we can get a referendum added to the ballot.


I said "_brilliant lawyer_", not "_brilliant_" :rofl: 

But yes... People should be encouraged to write their MPPs.


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

This is just south of Atlanta in Clayton County. And it's total bullcrap! Chows are also on this list, and I've noticed a LOT more dogs of these breeds showing up for rehoming on Craigslist from the area.


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

i hate how they gang up on breeds like that. I totally agree with others posts, it should be left open to any and all dog no matter their breed that has partake in the act of biting to be registered


----------



## Sleeperhatch91 (Apr 23, 2011)

ALDuke said:


> Schindler had a list and we all know how that turned out. Sheer ignorance abounds.


lol Schindler saved the people on his list from the nazis.

just kidding I know what you meant


----------

